# Forecast cloudy for Phoenix Suns



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *1. Fact or Fiction: Phoenix should trade Steve Nash.*
> 
> *David Thorpe, Scouts Inc.: *Fact if the Suns don't plan on adding more star power. Fiction if they do. Seeing Nash end his career outside of the playoffs each season would be a sorry story.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/page/5-on-5-110816/phoenix-suns-offseason-questions


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Fact.

Suns have no chance in hell against the top tier teams in this league with its current roster and its current "spending" trends. Trade Nash and Hill and lets get some exciting young talent in Phoenix. And lets check into the possibility of trading our owner Robert Sarver, even if it's not actually plausible.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Sarver is going to do whatever it takes to put people in the seats to service his debt. He'll probably sell the team five minutes after Nash can't do that any longer.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I've been saying for the last couple of seasons that we need to get something for Nash before he retires/leaves on his own. 2 years ago I was clearly wrong as we were possibly one rebound away from the Finals. But last year was a mess, and the Front Office has only made it worse with the signings they have done. We need to trade Nash for a 2012 1st rounder and some sort of youth. Doesn't have to be a stud just something with potential. Trade Hill to a contender and get a pick(even if it's 2nd) for him. And then just kiss this "season" goodbye and hope for some luck in the Draft Lotto in this stacked draft


----------

